
Indian Girl May Not Have Been Raised by Monkeys, New Reports Suggest - kumarm
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indian-girl-may-not-have-been-raised-by-monkeys-new-reports-suggest-1679056?pfrom=home-lateststories
======
kumarm
When this was posted here a day back, Top comment wondered whether the story
is too good to be true:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14064161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14064161)

Turns out it may be too good to be true.

